# LS tractor LS573 Bucket self level issue



## Steve McNair (Apr 26, 2020)

New member - looking for information on disengaging the self level feature on my LS573 bucket. New tractor, 1st with self leveling. There are times when that feature is great. But when I want to lift dirt, brush, or gravel ect. I don't want the bucket to 'level' when lifting it. I can't find where its addressed either in the owners manual or the loader manual.


----------



## Steve McNair (Apr 26, 2020)

Thought I'd use this forum before I talk to the dearlership in the morning.


----------

